# Mercury 25hp question.



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

1988 Mercury 25hp 2 stroke.

Motor runs great at higher speeds, but it does not like to idle after going fast. It doesn't run hot..

Any ideas? I'm thinking the low idle jet may be clogged, but don't know for sure.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Reset idle rpms after running, while tied to dock, in forward gear.


----------

